# Fred Trost - one of his best!



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not sure which one made me laugh the hardest - this one, the chili spill, or the helgrimite bite. Say what you will, but the dude was real; no staged anything. Thanks to his son Zach for getting some of these classics out there. Enjoy!


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah I loved watching the show for years still not the same without him miss the museum too


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

That is why you pack a chain saw in the trailer.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I watched his show all time miss that old dude


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Thursday nights for years reserved for Mort Jeff and then Fred. One of my favorites when he gets to deer hunt with a a cast on gets buck fever and fogs the scope without a shot at the buck.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Our family watched his show every Thursday night.I really liked when he would play the old wire recordings from Mort's radio show.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It used to be a regular Thursday night drunk at my now deceased buddies house, who loved to make fun of "fat Bob Gardner who would eat **** it if you put gravy on it."


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Glad he wasn't pulling my trailer.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I watched his show all the time. He did have some funny moments for sure. In my opinion he ruined it with all his law B.S. Jimmy does such a better job, not even close in my opinion.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> I watched his show all the time. He did have some funny moments for sure. In my opinion he ruined it with all his law B.S. Jimmy does such a better job, not even close in my opinion.


Then why do you have a autographed picture of him in your deer camp. ? It says something like " Thanks Craig, for being my number one fan", and there was some xoxox stuff too.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Then why do you have a autographed picture of him in your deer camp. ? It says something like " Thanks Craig, for being my number one fan", and there was some xoxox stuff too.


We drank a lot more back then, too many late nights at the Cloverland!!! If we could only get Kelly Gotch out there!!!


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

That 5th wheel was a loaner from his sponsor.
Not many shows have the guts to show "real" hunting and the results or lack of. The "Lawyer Years" were kinda hard to take.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> We drank a lot more back then, too many late nights at the Cloverland!!! If we could only get Kelly Gotch out there!!!


If you drank as much as you say Kathy Beithler would suffice.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> If you drank as much as you say Kathy Beithler would suffice.


Lol! She probably still would for some in our group!!!


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Idk where he was hunting but not a good idea out in the boonies pulling a 5th wheel with a 2wd


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> If you drank as much as you say Kathy Beithler would suffice.


I bet 2508speed would like her. She was a good cook too.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> I bet 2508speed would like her. She was a good cook too.


That's why he moved to Roscommon, to be closer to her.
That Speedy is a dog of the highest order....


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Trost was certainly the Inspector Clouseau for Michigan outdoorsmen.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

mattl said:


> That 5th wheel was a loaner from his sponsor.
> Not many shows have the guts to show "real" hunting and the results or lack of. The "Lawyer Years" were kinda hard to take.


You can hear in the video "atleast its not ours" lmao


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember the first time I saw his Chili incident. Till this day, a crock pot does not make it into my vehicle unsecured. I was a little kid when I saw that.


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

rjg30 said:


> Does anybody remember the time he was hunting snapping turtles?


Oh yea! What a hoot.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I remember the time he had a guest on that was catching brook trout with his hands. A buddy of mine had to call me and tell me to watch just to give me a hard time about it. The previous summer I was vacationing In The UP with family. We stopped at a waterfall along lake superior shoreline in the pictured rocks area. We were wading in the pool below the falls near the lake and kids were swimming. There were fish all around bumping into our legs. After several mins of trying my brother in law and I scooped one up with our hands and flipped it on shore....just to see what it was. It was a small sucker maybe 12". We released it. Awhile later walking back to the car a national parks ranger stepped out from behind some brush and confronted me quite excitedly. He read me the riot act over catching that fish. He was quite upset and I couldn't understand why. He informed me foshing with your hands is illegal. He told me I was lucky I didn't catch a trout or salmom. He said he would have given me a citation for sure. I had a hard time not laughing and I wasted what the ticket would have been. After thinking for a minute he said molesting wildlife. 

I told that story at work and I was known as the fish molester for quite awhile. Never could understand how fred could get away with it and I couldnt!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I liked the show more than I like it now.


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

FRED REMINDS


Groundsize said:


> I liked the show more than I like it now.


 ME OF MY UNCLE TONY


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rjg30 said:


> Does anybody remember the time he was hunting snapping turtles?


The only video I could find with Fred and a snapping turtle is this one. Skip to 4:50 to see Fred catching a snapping turtle with his hand.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Fred Trost's first Michigan Outdoors show on PBS, 11/5/1981. Think about that for a moment, his first show was 35 years ago. 
Fred gives an interesting chili recipe starting at 20:30.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Fred Trost deer hunting on crutches. The show must go on.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I think you have noticed many of Fred Trosts shows were about him or his experiences, which get old. Mort Neff was big into filming others in the state more than himself, with an emphasis to embrace all of us Michigan sportsman. Jimmy Getzhinger was trying to do the same or similar to Mort Neff until recently. I think he is getting away from what works with going toward a cooking show. Many hunting and fishing shows do well with filming the hunt the fishing and the comorodity. I think the cooking segment is a killer and takes away from the action I turn the show on for in the beginning. Not saying in summer months that a whole show of cooking or cookoffs would actually help ratings, but not now. There is rabbit, squirrel, coyote, fox, bobcat hunting, raccoon hunting with dogs and without. There is trapping of several species and crow season reopening Feb 1st., along with preserve pheasant hunting, and dog training, not to mention fishing as well to see on an outdoor show. Yet they waiste what little time they have for a cooking segment and reruns, what a waiste. If they are not careful Michigan Outdoors may follow Fred Trosts show, as well.

Fred Trosts lost viewers and started or tried other menus to regain their viewers. It did not work sportsman do not tune in for law, or a cooking show, they are looking for a Michigan based hunting show. Watching a fishing show is like watching golf, might as well grab a pillow or turn the station. I think the latter is what is happening when there are so many different hunting and trapping segments that could be filmed to captivate the viewers especially at this time of year. 

D$_& just another cooking show


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> I think you have noticed many of Fred Trosts shows were about him or his experiences, which get old. Mort Neff was big into filming others in the state more than himself, with an emphasis to embrace all of us Michigan sportsman. Jimmy Getzhinger was trying to do the same or similar to Mort Neff until recently. I think he is getting away from what works with going toward a cooking show. Many hunting and fishing shows do well with filming the hunt the fishing and the comorodity. I think the cooking segment is a killer and takes away from the action I turn the show on for in the beginning. Not saying in summer months that a whole show of cooking or cookoffs would actually help ratings, but not now. There is rabbit, squirrel, coyote, fox, bobcat hunting, raccoon hunting with dogs and without. There is trapping of several species and crow season reopening Feb 1st., along with preserve pheasant hunting, and dog training, not to mention fishing as well to see on an outdoor show. Yet they waiste what little time they have for a cooking segment and reruns, what a waiste. If they are not careful Michigan Outdoors may follow Fred Trosts show, as well.
> 
> Fred Trosts lost viewers and started or tried other menus to regain their viewers. It did not work sportsman do not tune in for law, or a cooking show, they are looking for a Michigan based hunting show. Watching a fishing show is like watching golf, might as well grab a pillow or turn the station. I think the latter is what is happening when there are so many different hunting and trapping segments that could be filmed to captivate the viewers especially at this time of year.
> 
> D$_& just another cooking show


I actually like Fred more then i do Jimmy !!Fred used to do a lot more state land before the law suit and he also called out the DNR when he thought they had messed up!! I admit his show went a little down hill after the suit but before the suit he couldn't be beat!!!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

miruss said:


> I actually like Fred more then i do Jimmy !!Fred used to do a lot more state land before the law suit and he also called out the DNR when he thought they had messed up!! I admit his show went a little down hill after the suit but before the suit he couldn't be beat!!!


My point was Fred Trosts was losing viewers regardless of the lawsuit.

Not sure about Michigan Outdoors today but with additional fishing episodes, along with waisting valuable time segment with a cooking show they are heading in that direction as well.

Many on here mentioned as a kid watching either Mort Neff or Fred Trost. How many of you at that time period watched cooking shows or was interested in cooking? I dare say not any warm blooded heterosexual male teen was interested in any cooking show.

Now if you enjoy the show as a young man or woman your parents are forced to watch, similar to sesame street, sponge bob etc., as when you were a child. As you get older no brainer you still enjoy an outdoor experience in the comfort of your home. When it changes to law or cooking etc and you or your children stop enjoying the show, guess what happens?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> My point was Fred Trosts was losing viewers regardless of the lawsuit.
> 
> Not sure about Michigan Outdoors today but with additional fishing episodes, along with waisting valuable time segment with a cooking show they are heading in that direction as well.
> 
> ...


Losing viewers maybe a few but not many he was on the air over 25 years and was one of PBS best for getting donations!! I actually like the cooking part learn some new recipes on different wild game! Wow it takes what a whole 5-10 min tops!! If i'm not mistaken fishing is also apart of MICHIGAN OUT OF DOORS !! Not everyone is a 24/7 deer hunter! I would be happy with just 2 deer hunt showed a year one with a bow and one with a gun Then you have grouse,rabbits,squirrels, some of the best fishing in the U.S. ! I don't even watch any hunting shows except MOD they are basically a walking talking billboard of sponsors !!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

miruss said:


> Losing viewers maybe a few but not many he was on the air over 25 years and was one of PBS best for getting donations!! I actually like the cooking part learn some new recipes on different wild game! Wow it takes what a whole 5-10 min tops!! If i'm not mistaken fishing is also apart of MICHIGAN OUT OF DOORS !! Not everyone is a 24/7 deer hunter! I would be happy with just 2 deer hunt showed a year one with a bow and one with a gun Then you have grouse,rabbits,squirrels, some of the best fishing in the U.S. ! I don't even watch any hunting shows except MOD they are basically a walking talking billboard of sponsors !!


Fishing is a part of outdoors, just not as entertaining as hunting. Not just deer, small game, predator and trapping all are more inthusiast oriented.

Cooking maybe what you enjoy but not a high audience for kids and sportsmen. Not saying during the summer a few shows or actual cook offs may break up the summer. Now is winter still harvest time for many small game animals and trapping, and ice fishing. It is also time for preserve hunting, and dog training.

Ever hear of wildgame cookbooks?

Fred Trost lost it in what sportsman wanted to see. He also was more interested in filming himself rather than Michiganders. The show at the end was nothing compared to when he first started.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

The fishing episodes are my favorite ones.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> My point was Fred Trosts was losing viewers regardless of the lawsuit.
> 
> Not sure about Michigan Outdoors today but with additional fishing episodes, along with waisting valuable time segment with a cooking show they are heading in that direction as well.
> 
> ...


How else is a young man supposed to learn how to cook and fend for himself when he isn't taught at home. Throwing in a quick cooking segment on fish or wild game is what these kids need.

If they can kill it, they need to know how to cook it.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> How else is a young man supposed to learn how to cook and fend for himself when he isn't taught at home. Throwing in a quick cooking segment on fish or wild game is what these kids need.
> 
> If they can kill it, they need to know how to cook it.


Buy them a cook book.

You can take a horse to water, but you can not make him drink it.

So it also maybe why we are losing license sales? My guess most kids would turn the chanel or just walk out of the room. Your not going to get kids or adults to watch something they are not interested in.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> Buy them a cook book.
> 
> You can take a horse to water, but you can not make him drink it.
> 
> So it also maybe why we are losing license sales? My guess most kids would turn the chanel or just walk out of the room. Your not going to get kids or adults to watch something they are not interested in.


Buy them a cookbook, good. You know that not everyone is good at book learning. Some have to see it done first.

I get it, because a cooking segment last a few minutes, these people are going to be completely turned off from watching the program. If that is the case, them I bet commercials on regular tv are really a problem for them. They must have a very short attention span and get upset very easily. Maybe they shouldn't be watching a program about hunting and fishing.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> Buy them a cookbook, good. You know that not everyone is good at book learning. Some have to see it done first.
> 
> I get it, because a cooking segment last a few minutes, these people are going to be completely turned off from watching the program. If that is the case, them I bet commercials on regular tv are really a problem for them. They must have a very short attention span and get upset very easily. Maybe they shouldn't be watching a program about hunting and fishing.


If I wanted to watch a cooking show their are several out there to watch.

When you watch an outdoor show mainly hunting and fishing you do not want to see cooking. It would be like turning on a football game and they have grill recipes and cooking on the tailgate, instead of the game.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> If I wanted to watch a cooking show their are several out there to watch.
> 
> When you watch an outdoor show mainly hunting and fishing you do not want to see cooking. It would be like turning on a football game and they have grill recipes and cooking on the tailgate, instead of the game.


Maybe you should call Jimmy Gretzinger and tell him to take out the cooking segments because you don't like to see it.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Some guys I know could benefit from a wild game cooking episode lol


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Some people just don't like trying to cook new things. They're perfectly fine dredging their walleye in Drakes mix.... :nono:

Besides, it's wild game recipes, not ground beef or chicken.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> Maybe you should call Jimmy Gretzinger and tell him to take out the cooking segments because you don't like to see it.


There is no need to call him, it happened to Fred, then it happened to Bob. The same thing can and will happen to Jimmy, if he follows the same route.

The big plus what Jimmy has been producing is having kids hunt and fish. Hopefully this will help to get other youths to watch the show and maybe just maybe get interested in the same. The downside is for kids they need to be entertained and a short attention span. The cooking segment can be a big turnoff to the show, only time will decide.

On the other hand history has a way of repeating itself. If your doing the same thing, you will get the same results.

The thing they really should be concerned with if they do not produce what Michigan Sportsmen want to watch, someone will come around and fill that opening/niche. If that happens advertisement or sponsors will go to the one having the most viewers.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

These local shows are low budget PBS with local small advertising dollars. Sometimes they need filler when they dont get enough footage. The cooking is an easy way to create that filler. I think alot of people like it.

All hunting shows do this to some extent. If you watch the shows on pursuit,sportsman or outdoor channel they are full of "filler" material. Ever notice how they show a deer approach for a shot and they cut to commercial. They come back from commercial and show the same 60 seconds of footage again then the shot. Then they show it in slow motion. After the deer was recovered they rehash the same story of the hunt they just showed.....which 80% of that is the information they gave you at the beginning of the show to set uo the scenario. All filler.

On top of all that they still often show cooking. Sometimes I think they do that so they can have their wife be part of the show. Many of the big names in outdoor tv showed cooking. Babe winkle man always had cooking on his show.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> These local shows are low budget PBS with local small advertising dollars. Sometimes they need filler when they dont get enough footage. The cooking is an easy way to create that filler. I think alot of people like it.
> 
> All hunting shows do this to some extent. If you watch the shows on pursuit,sportsman or outdoor channel they are full of "filler" material. Ever notice how they show a deer approach for a shot and they cut to commercial. They come back from commercial and show the same 60 seconds of footage again then the shot. Then they show it in slow motion. After the deer was recovered they rehash the same story of the hunt they just showed.....which 80% of that is the information they gave you at the beginning of the show to set uo the scenario. All filler.
> 
> On top of all that they still often show cooking. Sometimes I think they do that so they can have their wife be part of the show. Many of the big names in outdoor tv showed cooking. Babe winkle man always had cooking on his show.


I think if a lot of people liked it, Fred n Bob would still be on. Again time will be a deciding factor.

There is a lot of ways for filler. I think if this last fall is anything like the future, they are sitting back on their laurels and not putting in what they use to. Lots of fishing during peak hunting season, (fishing just like cooking easier to film). Seems like more reruns or looking back on past shows and not creating new ones. One week during marathon not on at regular time or not at all. I will say they have a good camera man especially catching what they do during a grouse/woodcock hunt, it definitely shows.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hunters Edge said:


> There is no need to call him, it happened to Fred, then it happened to Bob. The same thing can and will happen to Jimmy, if he follows the same route.
> 
> The big plus what Jimmy has been producing is having kids hunt and fish. Hopefully this will help to get other youths to watch the show and maybe just maybe get interested in the same. The downside is for kids they need to be entertained and a short attention span. The cooking segment can be a big turnoff to the show, only time will decide.
> 
> ...


Actually, cooking segments can be a big draw for TV shows. Why do you think Today and GMA does them? David Lettermen did the all the time too. Many wives will want to get some good recipes. And if the man of the house does the cooking of game and fish, he'll watch those segments. When my dad was alive, he watched the cooking segments with pen and paper ready.

Both Meijer's and Jay's are MOOD sponsors. Both sell lots of cooking items for game and fish.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> I think if a lot of people liked it, Fred n Bob would still be on. Again time will be a deciding factor.
> 
> There is a lot of ways for filler. I think if this last fall is anything like the future, they are sitting back on their laurels and not putting in what they use to. Lots of fishing during peak hunting season, (fishing just like cooking easier to film). Seems like more reruns or looking back on past shows and not creating new ones. One week during marathon not on at regular time or not at all. I will say they have a good camera man especially catching what they do during a grouse/woodcock hunt, it definitely shows.


How the heck is FRED still suppose to be on he's DEAD ??? He was on the air right up til he went into the hospital if i'm not mistaken ! Fred's cookbook was one of the best sellers during pledge week! If you think hunters don't want to learn new ways to cook wild game your living a sheltered life go look in the cooking section just on this site !!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Actually, cooking segments can be a big draw for TV shows. Why do you think Today and GMA does them? David Lettermen did the all the time too. Many wives will want to get some good recipes. And if the man of the house does the cooking of game and fish, he'll watch those segments. When my dad was alive, he watched the cooking segments with pen and paper ready.
> 
> Both Meijer's and Jay's are MOOD sponsors. Both sell lots of cooking items for game and fish.


If they were a big draw why did their ratings or viewers leave?


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

miruss said:


> How the heck is FRED still suppose to be on he's DEAD ??? He was on the air right up til he went into the hospital if i'm not mistaken ! Fred's cookbook was one of the best sellers during pledge week! If you think hunters don't want to learn new ways to cook wild game your living a sheltered life go look in the cooking section just on this site !!


Did you just mentioned a cooking section? That's where it should be for those looking for recipes. Not on a outdoor show with limited time trying to cover Michigans rich and abundant renewable natural resources using scientific fish and wildlife management.

It is not about what I want, or you but the majority. Every business no matter what it is, is won or lost by the consumer. I think it pointless to keep going over this. I am confident time and the consumer will decide just as it had for Fred and Bob. So I will gladly let time dictate the outcome of this.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> These local shows are low budget PBS with local small advertising dollars. Sometimes they need filler when they dont get enough footage. The cooking is an easy way to create that filler. I think alot of people like it.
> 
> All hunting shows do this to some extent. If you watch the shows on pursuit,sportsman or outdoor channel they are full of "filler" material. Ever notice how they show a deer approach for a shot and they cut to commercial. They come back from commercial and show the same 60 seconds of footage again then the shot. Then they show it in slow motion. After the deer was recovered they rehash the same story of the hunt they just showed.....which 80% of that is the information they gave you at the beginning of the show to set uo the scenario. All filler.
> 
> On top of all that they still often show cooking. Sometimes I think they do that so they can have their wife be part of the show. Many of the big names in outdoor tv showed cooking. Babe winkle man always had cooking on his show.


I also would rather watch someone cook then to read a cookbook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

Hunters Edge said:


> Did you just mentioned a cooking section? That's where it should be for those looking for recipes. Not on a outdoor show with limited time trying to cover Michigans rich and abundant renewable natural resources using scientific fish and wildlife management.
> 
> It is not about what I want, or you but the majority. Every business no matter what it is, is won or lost by the consumer. I think it pointless to keep going over this. I am confident time and the consumer will decide just as it had for Fred and Bob. So I will gladly let time dictate the outcome of this.


I'm curious how you know that the cooking section of the show was its demise? Are there surveys or articles that show this or is it your opinion? I think there are more people then you think that enjoyed that section. People that can't or don't like reading, people that have dyslexia and other reading disabilities etc. I don't see how you can feel so confident with no evidence. If you have it, I would love to see it and I will be the first to say "atta boy"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Fred&Bob put on a great show about the average Joe hunting& fishing.Always did a great job on the fishing,hunting& morel mushroom report .And yes I always looked forward to the cooking segment with Kathy and all the other chefs they had on the show to show us all the different ways to cook wild game&fish.I remember seeing Bob walking down the street in Crystal Falls,it was in the early 90's in November,I pulled over and talked to him for probably 30 minutes.Interesting,down to to earth sportsman just like Fred.RIP


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

fishdip said:


> Fred&Bob put on a great show about the average Joe hunting& fishing.Always did a great job on the fishing,hunting& morel mushroom report .And yes I always looked forward to the cooking segment with Kathy and all the other chefs they had on the show to show us all the different ways to cook wild game&fish.I remember seeing Bob walking down the street in Crystal Falls,it was in the early 90's in November,I pulled over and talked to him for probably 30 minutes.Interesting,down to to earth sportsman just like Fred.RIP



Wasn't dixie Dave on there too? I liked him.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> Did you just mentioned a cooking section? That's where it should be for those looking for recipes. Not on a outdoor show with limited time trying to cover Michigans rich and abundant renewable natural resources using scientific fish and wildlife management.
> 
> It is not about what I want, or you but the majority. Every business no matter what it is, is won or lost by the consumer. I think it pointless to keep going over this. I am confident time and the consumer will decide just as it had for Fred and Bob. So I will gladly let time dictate the outcome of this.


You know what? Of all the people that watch or are familiar with Michigan Out Of Doors and the other outdoor shows, you are the only one I have heard complain that they did not like to see cooking on those shows.
So. I don;t think the majority is on your side. They either like the cooking segments or don't give two hoots one way or the other. In any case, no one else is complaining about it.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

petronius said:


> Fred Trost's first Michigan Outdoors show on PBS, 11/5/1981. Think about that for a moment, his first show was 35 years ago.
> Fred gives an interesting chili recipe starting at 20:30.


Very few hunting shows today pack this much information into a half hour show the difference between the fishand the goshawk segment all still good stuff!


petronius said:


> Fred Trost's first Michigan Outdoors show on PBS, 11/5/1981. Think about that for a moment, his first show was 35 years ago.
> Fred gives an interesting chili recipe starting at 20:30.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

petronius said:


> Fred Trost deer hunting on crutches. The show must go on.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


I did not see what I thought I saw the way I thought I saw it.Not quite the way I remembered it twenty plus years ago but still fun to watch.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I still make the peanutbutter chili I have from his cookbook . That is one interesting recipe too.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ezcaller said:


> I did not see what I thought I saw the way I thought I saw it.Not quite the way I remembered it twenty plus years ago but still fun to watch.


Memories are a strange thing. What you think you remember has a way of changing over time. You go back and watch an old video and suddenly realize you remembered it differently. Like how great those old cooking segments were.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I think MOOD needs to get out there and find some more hunting and fishing. I hate that I had to watch the producers families kill episodes, three weeks in a row. ( Dec into January). Just because it's their favorite episodes of the year surely don't mean it's ours. I also feel like they are being lazy and the cooking segments are a cop out. I miss Fred.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> You know what? Of all the people that watch or are familiar with Michigan Out Of Doors and the other outdoor shows, you are the only one I have heard complain that they did not like to see cooking on those shows.
> So. I don;t think the majority is on your side. They either like the cooking segments or don't give two hoots one way or the other. In any case, no one else is complaining about it.


You obviously do not understand ratings. They don't complain they turn the chanel.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

Hunters Edge said:


> You obviously do not understand ratings. They don't complain they turn the chanel.


Still haven't heard how you know this for sure. I would like to see your table of info, your charts and graphics that show this.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I think ratings for most shows are dropping dramatically. It is a sign of the times. There are too many options out there for entertainment. If the younger generation watches tv it is generally on Netflix or over the Internet these days. I know I watch mood....but I dvr it and watch it at my leisure. I also watch probably half the episodes after they are posted on the internet. There is a tv in two of my kids rooms. They use it for netflix and never turn on the direct tv. My oldest just went to college. I asked my 13 yr old if he wanted me to move the tv into his room he said no he wouldn't use it. He watches you tube for most of his entertainment. Or netflix on a tablet. We still watch a few of our favorite shows together in the living room but generally it is dvr.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> I think ratings for most shows are dropping dramatically. It is a sign of the times. There are too many options out there for entertainment. If the younger generation watches tv it is generally on Netflix or over the Internet these days. I know I watch mood....but I dvr it and watch it at my leisure. I also watch probably half the episodes after they are posted on the internet. There is a tv in two of my kids rooms. They use it for netflix and never turn on the direct tv. My oldest just went to college. I asked my 13 yr old if he wanted me to move the tv into his room he said no he wouldn't use it. He watches you tube for most of his entertainment. Or netflix on a tablet. We still watch a few of our favorite shows together in the living room but generally it is dvr.


I think you hit the nail on the head DS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> I think ratings for most shows are dropping dramatically. It is a sign of the times. There are too many options out there for entertainment. If the younger generation watches tv it is generally on Netflix or over the Internet these days. I know I watch mood....but I dvr it and watch it at my leisure. I also watch probably half the episodes after they are posted on the internet. There is a tv in two of my kids rooms. They use it for netflix and never turn on the direct tv. My oldest just went to college. I asked my 13 yr old if he wanted me to move the tv into his room he said no he wouldn't use it. He watches you tube for most of his entertainment. Or netflix on a tablet. We still watch a few of our favorite shows together in the living room but generally it is dvr.


Similar to what I have been saying kids are not into cooking shows or limited number to watch fishing shows.

Majority of kids and many adults who actually love fishing turn the chanel if it is fishing and cooking on MOOD. Especially if it is during hunting season Sept. 1st thru March 31st.

Take a look around, how many fishing boats do you see after Sept 1st early goose hunting, after Sept 15th opening majority of small game, usually the following Saturday for woodcock, then Youth waterfowl, then liberty hunt, then opening zone 1 waterfowl, then zone 2 waterfowl, then zone 3 waterfowl. During this time frame less and less fishing around October 1st or after opening on archery season your looking at 99 percent of Michigan fisherman are hunting. Once first ice hits you can add about 10 percent of fisherman after firearm deer season. So add trapping and hunting very few are fishing.

So why would a TV outdoor show broadcast 50 to 100 percent fishing during that time frame?

Especially when all they have is fishing from April 1st thru end of August, exception to that would be turkey hunting, preserve hunting, dog training, turtle trapping and frog hunting. Again besides turkey hunting fishing at or during this time frame is the majority. I would even think turkey hunting even though it's popularity, would fall short to the amount Michiganders fishing during this time frame especially after April 30th opening of inland streams trout, then again last Saturday of May opening of largemouth bass.

Keep in mind many will not watch fishing, it is like watching golf. Not saying they do not like to fish, it is not as enjoyable to watch fishing as hunting.

This would be like airing fall football games in April and May rather when than live in the fall. Another comparison is your showing 50 to 100 percent to a demographic of 10 percent available audience. Which does not make any sense.

A good example of this mood aired a walleye fishing trip during peak rut. How many Michigan bowhunters would actually go walleye fishing during that time frame? Not being forced, coerced, or manipulated, your probably looking at 1 to 5 percent and that's on the high-end. So what or why would you air that? Are you using it as a filler, easier to film, I just do not get it.

Oh let's not forget during that same time frame, grouse hunting, rabbit and squirrel, pheasant hunting, waterfowl hunting. Just to name a few, I mentioned deer hunting because one repeatedly during the story had a hard time to decide to leave his stand to go fishing, like he was regretting his decision.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

If they did different kinds of fishing it would be a joy to watch like trolling erie for eyes in January, or busting ice at the launch to troll sag bay in the winter. Bow fishing episode, pike spearing. Endless fishing episode opportunities, or you could film a guy sitting in a tree waiting for a deer, im all for cooking episodes. Loved the meat eater episodes where he shows different ways to prepare wild game. Alot of guys could benifit in proper field dressing techniques and butchering.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Hunters Edge said:


> Similar to what I have been saying kids are not into cooking shows or limited number to watch fishing shows.
> 
> Majority of kids and many adults who actually love fishing turn the chanel if it is fishing and cooking on MOOD. Especially if it is during hunting season Sept. 1st thru March 31st.
> 
> ...


We have twice as many fisherman In this state as hunters. If hunting is 50% of the show the fisherman are being under represented. Maybe they would do better with more fishing.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> We have twice as many fisherman In this state as hunters. If hunting is 50% of the show the fisherman are being under represented. Maybe they would do better with more fishing.


That's the point the majority are not fishing at that time of year. Very few Michiganders are fishing that time of year. Take it from someone that has fished at times during that time frame on the Saginaw river using jig with a stinger and a minow with 3ft 5lb leader for snags. Saying that I do not want to watch it and very few kids would enjoy watching it either at that time of year.

It is like paying for seats to watch a ballgame, then watching hockey played on the turf with rollarblades?


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

My wife still has a Fred Trost Practical Sportsman Trophy Fishing Award from 1995.

Does anyone remember a drive started by Fred called "Thumbs Up to the MDNR" (or something like that) during one of the periods he was actually getting along with the DNR? I swear I even remember bumper stickers.

Then again, I could have dreamt the whole thing.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

PWood said:


> My wife still has a Fred Trost Practical Sportsman Trophy Fishing Award from 1995.
> 
> Does anyone remember a drive started by Fred called "Thumbs Up to the MDNR" (or something like that) during one of the periods he was actually getting along with the DNR? I swear I even remember bumper stickers.
> 
> Then again, I could have dreamt the whole thing.


It ain't thumbs up anymore, they are giving them another finger instead.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Hunters Edge said:


> That's the point the majority are not fishing at that time of year. Very few Michiganders are fishing that time of year. Take it from someone that has fished at times during that time frame on the Saginaw river using jig with a stinger and a minow with 3ft 5lb leader for snags. Saying that I do not want to watch it and very few kids would enjoy watching it either at that time of year.
> 
> It is like paying for seats to watch a ballgame, then watching hockey played on the turf with rollarblades?


Some of my favorite episodes are winter steel head fishing. I think my all time favorite episode was the mood episode where they hiked canoes back into remote areas of the tahquemon river and caught muskies with spinning gear. I couldn't tell you what time of the year it aired. I can tell you the details of the trip and it is something I have thought of often.

People watch these shows because they are unique to michigan experiences. They are experiences that are very much achievable by most of us unlike alot of the outdoors shows out there. They are low budget shows that probably don't have the ability to go deer hunting on the opener and turn around and produce a show by that weekend. People get that.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

PWood said:


> My wife still has a Fred Trost Practical Sportsman Trophy Fishing Award from 1995.
> 
> Does anyone remember a drive started by Fred called "Thumbs Up to the MDNR" (or something like that) during one of the periods he was actually getting along with the DNR? I swear I even remember bumper stickers.
> 
> Then again, I could have dreamt the whole thing.


I have a couple coffee mugs and a marble knife with his logos that i got from his museum!!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Just went back and looked at some old episodes on the MOOD website. I went thru the late oct and Nov shows this year. Pretty much all hunting. 1/3 of an episode covered a UP musky fishing trip. The rest was hunting pheasants grouse and deer.....some shooting tips mixed in.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> Just went back and looked at some old episodes on the MOOD website. I went thru the late oct and Nov shows this year. Pretty much all hunting. 1/3 of an episode covered a UP musky fishing trip. The rest was hunting pheasants grouse and deer.....some shooting tips mixed in.


I noticed you picked just a portion not from Sept 1st. Their is approximately 4.3 weeks in a month but from Sept 1st thru January 12th they have listed 20 episodes.

Out of those 20 the first was canoe race and tips on financing land.

11 episodes had fishing

3 episodes used old footage

6 episodes had recipes or filler which was brought out on the thread

1 episode had a portion sent in by a viewer, which was worth watching. The question is what is Jimmy and Jenny doing for hunters in this state? Take away the fishing, the recipes, the old footage, the viewers video, the canoe race and basically an add for financing land ______________?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Hunters Edge said:


> I noticed you picked just a portion not from Sept 1st. Their is approximately 4.3 weeks in a month but from Sept 1st thru January 12th they have listed 20 episodes.
> 
> Out of those 20 the first was canoe race and tips on financing land.
> 
> ...


You complained about showing fishing in the "peak rut" when people are deer hunting so that is what I looked at. You have to realize that their television season is short. They can't go out and film hunting in august to show in september. As stated before this is an outdoors show not a hunting show. We have twice as many fisherman In this state than hunters. They are going to show fishing at times it only makes sense. They weren't showing it in the peak rut as you described.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> You complained about showing fishing in the "peak rut" when people are deer hunting so that is what I looked at. You have to realize that their television season is short. They can't go out and film hunting in august to show in september. As stated before this is an outdoors show not a hunting show. We have twice as many fisherman In this state than hunters. They are going to show fishing at times it only makes sense. They weren't showing it in the peak rut as you described.


Also they are a low budget production. If money was no object, I'm sure the show would be much different and wouldn't have to use old footage and other things they have done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> I noticed you picked just a portion not from Sept 1st. Their is approximately 4.3 weeks in a month but from Sept 1st thru January 12th they have listed 20 episodes.
> 
> Out of those 20 the first was canoe race and tips on financing land.
> 
> ...


WOW you have all the answers and know all!! Sounds like you should start your own show and do strictly hunting nothing else no FILLER of any kind ( those sponsor's are going to be happy) 
I just went thru the whole season of MOOD shows there's 53 shows first of year and end of year are a look back at past shows so that leaves 51 of those 26 have hunting in them of some kind so over 50% 2 of them are BIG BUCK NIGHT ( by the way i don't even watch) so i would say they are doing a lot for Michigan hunters who are less then fishermen % wise in Michigan ! Michigan has some of the best FISHING in the U.S. and somehow you don't think they should be highlighting that !! Just checked MOOD sponsors list out of the 13 only 2 are just hunting sponsors so if anything i think the sponsors are getting ripped off!!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

miruss said:


> WOW you have all the answers and know all!! Sounds like you should start your own show and do strictly hunting nothing else no FILLER of any kind ( those sponsor's are going to be happy)
> I just went thru the whole season of MOOD shows there's 53 shows first of year and end of year are a look back at past shows so that leaves 51 of those 26 have hunting in them of some kind so over 50% 2 of them are BIG BUCK NIGHT ( by the way i don't even watch) so i would say they are doing a lot for Michigan hunters who are less then fishermen % wise in Michigan ! Michigan has some of the best FISHING in the U.S. and somehow you don't think they should be highlighting that !! Just checked MOOD sponsors list out of the 13 only 2 are just hunting sponsors so if anything i think the sponsors are getting ripped off!!


http://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/sponsors.cfm

At least I do no misrepresent facts or information. Show us how many are just fishing sponsors?

And how does fishing use sponsors such as propane gas and land finance sponsors? Where hunters with cabins and others just wanting to buy hunting land.

Let's also look at Country Smoke House which sells both but offer less fish and they offer deer processing. I personally would also add them into the hunting segment for they may sell smoked fish they do not make money off your fishing but do on hunting.

I would count again on hunting sponsors
1 SCI Michigan Bowhunters
2 Ingham County Pheasant Forever
3 Michigan Chapter SCI
4 Hunters Creek Club
5 Metalloid Firearm and Sports
6 Country Smoke House
7 Greenstone Farm Credit Services

Sponsors for both hunting and fishing
1 Frank's Outdoors
2 MUCC
3 Meijers
4 Jays Sporting Goods
5 Michigan Propane Gas Association
6 Pure Michigan
7 Vanguard 
8 Costa
9 Dick Huvaere's Richmond

Two that are also sponsors 
1 Sleeping Sand Dunes Cruise
2 Pictured Rocks Cruise

So out of 18 sponsors, which 2 did you think they were just for hunting?

Show me which sponsor benefits just from fishing?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> http://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/sponsors.cfm
> 
> At least I do no misrepresent facts or information. Show us how many are just fishing sponsors?
> 
> ...


Must of touched a nerve ??

Michigan Propane Gas association
Greenstone Farm Credit Services
Country Smoke House
SCI Southeast Michigan Bowhunters
Showspan
Hunters Creek Club
Jays sporting goods
MUCC
Ingham Co. Chapter Pheasants Forever
Sleeping Bear Dunes Cruise
Pictured Rock Boat Cruise
Pure Michigan
Michigan Chapters of SCI
Sorry didn't count the pictures also out of these 13 i would say MBH & Pheasants Forever are strictly hunting the others also have fishing of some sort or no hunting at all just Michigan!! I don't need top show they benefit JUST from fishing your the one that has been saying MOOD should do more hunting because FISHING isn't popular! Your really should think about it if you think just hunters by cabins! You don't think people really into salmon or trout fishing haven't bought a cabin I would think they would heat that cabin with PROPANE!! It may come as a surprise to you but there is more to do in MICHIGAN then DEER hunt . So if i stop by COUNTRY SMOKE HOUSE on my way north on a FISHING trip and buy stuff do they or do they not BENEFIT from fishing if i wasn't going north top fish i wouldn't stop! Hunters Creek Club even offers FISHING 

*Our Club Features*

Fully guided field hunts daily from August 15 through April 30
Dog training and boarding
Fully automated 12 station sporting clays course, skeet and trap fields
Fishing on our quiet 60-acre lake for bass, pike, crappie, and bluegill
A beautiful and rustic lodge to unwind in after a day enjoying the lake or fields
Dining and conference facilities


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

miruss said:


> Must of touched a nerve ??
> 
> Michigan Propane Gas association
> Greenstone Farm Credit Services
> ...


It just might be why I put propane in both. Greenstone specialize financing land without structures.

I like your attempt to reason Country Smoke House but the same could be on everything. I stand by what I showed showing 7 difinatively being pro hunting. Nice try though.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

How many here have ran a TV show? I would think it takes a lot of hard work to get out and try to get good footage every week. What I mean by good is shooting deer week after week, catching fish every .week shooting birds week to week and Not just filming peeps getting skunked. I know it happens more than not but that's not what people expect to see. I don't think it's always that cut and dry.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I am starting to think that mental illness has crept into this thread and is taking over.

Who gives a damn about which sponsors support what and why there should not be any mention of cooking on the outdoor shows.


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

backstrap bill said:


> How many here have ran a TV show? I would think it takes a lot of hard work to get out and try to get good footage every week. What I mean by good is shooting deer week after week, catching fish every .week shooting birds week to week and Not just filming peeps getting skunked. I know it happens more than not but that's not what people expect to see. I don't think it's always that cut and dry.


I had the chance to meet and spend the morning with Jimmy and Bob in Sept of '15 on a Veteran Pheasant Hunt I was guiding for. Jimmy was alone filming and talking to guys for the segment. Most of the interviews didn't make it and we talked about some other hunts I do and said it is hard to film some of them. Bob talked about the old days when you needed a couple of guys to film and all the edit time. Now it is shot with a hand held camera and laptop.
But they are always looking for new stuff to do.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Fred Bear clip.






L & O


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Remember when Fred got caught fishinh in Canada in Jan in the early 70's. I went on that snowmobile treck with them. The game warden that nailed him was very cute by the way. He was a guy that had a big heart. One litttle canadain boy was out there in -20 with wet gloves and he gave the kid his gloves. My thought on him was when you talked to him he was kind of shy but full of fun if he had the chance. My 17 year old nephew was with us and we were standing around the campfire eating brats. Fred said to him that feel like something you held before. nephew looked at him and siad I bet you neve had anything inyour hand that big before. Evertone had a big laugh and Fred said I will get you which he did later. Nephew was taking a leak out away from everyone and they filmed him from the distance which was on the air but nobody except those there knew what ws going on. e all had a lot of fu on that trip except for the still air temp of -50 the morning we left to come home. Then there was some moonshine involved with a certain person sitting on the deck at 2 in the morning in his underwear howling at the moon


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

petronius said:


> Fred Trost deer hunting on crutches. The show must go on.



This is the episode I remember more than any other. Broken leg, he makes it out into the swamp to hunt, then explodes a tree, then misses a big buck in basically a wide open swamp. :lol::lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

dale1948 said:


> I'm 70 years old and grew up watching Michigan Outdoors. From Mort to Fred it was great. We recorded some of Fred's shows and my son (now 42) cherishes them. I happen to find some old postings from about 2004 that were bashing Fred. I don't recall ever seeing them before. But I do know Fred had his enemies. There was a lot of complaints near the end of the Practical Sportsman due to reruns. Some who knew Fred or at least met him said he was a jerk in person. I wouldn't know because I never met him. I did write him a couple times and he replied to my emails. He was gracious and took time to explain. I was very impressed that he would do that for just an ordinary "fan" that he didn't even know. Fred was special. The Michigan sports shows haven't been the same since he went off the air. Fred was an excellent showman, fighter, and I think he loved Michigan. I'm convinced all that he did, he did for the benefit of Michigan sportsmen. It was obvious he was highly opinionated and definitely not wishy-washy. I suspect that got under the skin of many. On top of this he was very ambitious and super bright mentally. I've read comments where the posters seem to be suggesting he was some sort of moron. Like Mort, Fred had guts and wasn't afraid of unpopular causes. He was about as far from being an "apple polisher" as one can get. Somehow I don't get that feeling today. Anyway, this is my comment. We miss you Fred Trost. Rest in peace.


I met him a few times. He was somewhat of a jerk. He reminds me of my old man with his dry humor and bad timing to say things. I got to talk to him a few minutes and had told him we watched his show every week, which we faithfully did. He then proceeded to go up on stage and his first remark was how he didn't believe people when they said they watched him all the time. I felt like flipping him off as he looked at me. Oh well. And that's why he was sued.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sad thing when you tick off certain people in power with the truth. From that day on you have to continually look over your shoulder and watch your back! They will make it their life's mission to get back at you while looking the other way on far more serious violations committed by other people. Sorta like what's going on in Washington DC.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

One of the guys in our camp provided the building (rent free, but it wasn't supposed to be rent free) for his museum. When he was forced to sell out, there were auctions in TC and Cadillac to move the museum inventory. My cabin is very near the Manistee River in Kalkaska, Co and I purchased one of two Grayling mounts he had in the museum. It resides on the wall in my cabin and is my connection to the Fred Trost era.


----------

